# Candid Father & Daughter



## poorstudent (Dec 3, 2006)

I took this candid of a friend and his daughter on my first real outing with my new dSLR. If i had one wish, i'd love to have a chance to retake this photo with a larger DOF in order to keep dad's ear in focus - but alas, a candid, by definition, cannot be re-posed (I did try, but I couldn't get them to look spontaneous)







Anyway - please tell me what you think...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 3, 2006)

I like it a lot but I think I would have cropped a little off behind the girl's head.


----------



## Alison (Dec 3, 2006)

I didn't notice the ear until you pointed it out. The expression you captured is wonderful, thats what makes this photo great for me!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Dec 3, 2006)

with a child that flippin adorable I don't see how you could go wrong! She's beautiful. And I think even though I know nothing about photography I wouldn't crop out the hair on the right side personally because I think it adds something but I don't know what.  I just like it.  But then again - Mysteryscribe knows what he's talking about so you might listen to him before me!


----------



## poorstudent (Dec 3, 2006)

JimmyJaceyMom said:
			
		

> with a child that flippin adorable I don't see how you could go wrong!



I won't lie - she really does make it easy! And she's just one of those kids who loves the camera and plays to it.


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 4, 2006)

poorstudent said:
			
		

> ...i'd love to have a chance to retake this photo with a larger DOF in order to keep dad's ear in focus...



It doesn't bother me.  In fact, I think I prefer it this way.  Since you have so much of the back of dad's head, I feel he's more of a prop in this one.  The shallow depth of field gives the image a foreground, pulling the eye right into her face.  With all this in mind, I like the framing too.  Did you try adding just a wee bit of vignetting?

Pete


----------



## markc (Dec 4, 2006)

I agree about both the crop and the ear. A slight crop will help the balance without taking off too much hair (and a touch off the left might help too), and the blurry ear doesn't bother me; the eyes are the important part, the the blur helps lead my own eye to her eyes.


----------



## emogirl (Dec 5, 2006)

great shot....DONT crop off any of her hair....that would be horrible..if you want to crop, crop off some of dad...


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 5, 2006)

Actually, I quite like the DOF chosen and the fact that in the end your focus fell RIGHT where it belongs: on this very cute girl, capturing this emotional moment between father and daughter.
I also say: leave her hair as it is. Don't crop it. I think it is good just the way it is.


----------



## Michael Humle (Dec 5, 2006)

Don't change a thing! You've shared a wonderful image and moment with us. My Daughter is 33 now, how I miss the times your photo brings to mind!


----------



## EJBPhoto (Dec 5, 2006)

Love it!  I personally would incease the contast a bit tho.


----------

